# RIP Nichols Canyon



## KautoStar1 (28 December 2017)

What a sad loss for all his connections.
RIP fella  x


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 December 2017)

Oh no! I saw he fell but I didn't know this was the outcome!  Such a shame!

RIP Bonny lad


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 December 2017)

poor lad  RIP big boy


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2017)

That is so sad, how awful.


----------



## Equi (28 December 2017)

Head about this in the dailfail who had run an article saying his "gay" field partner was left heartbroken. Very sad for all involved.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2017)

A very sad day for racing, 5 lost across various meetings.


----------



## Fiona (28 December 2017)

Sad news,  Willie Mullins is having a seriously bad week &#128547;

Fiona


----------



## Blixen Vixen (28 December 2017)

Heartbreaking fall. Such a super horse with the heart of a lion. RIP x


----------



## tristar (30 December 2017)

starting to feel like i am watching gladiators in the coliseum being slaughtered when watching the racing lately,might be giving it up.


----------

